# My Humiliation.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

A few pictures of my humiliation at the hands of Bruce Grobbelar:

From left: Catriona - my fiance, Paul & Trish (Friends), Mother and ME!










Me leading the troops out:










The man himself:










My feeble attempt at revenge, after coming joint last. With a very old man:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Where's his moustache gone?!?!?! Nooooooooooooo.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I ate it when he gave me a kiss. That it why I am so fat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

You've only "a bit" of a belly on you mates (Suitable for your fianc? to bounce on) ... check out ya legs... "Solid" It's the same thing with me... lol.

Looked like a fun day any how...

And the middle photo of you "leading your troops out" looks as if you've only just woken up *wakey wakey*... lol

Nice one.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

looking very healthy and happy there martin.......... grob was at the majeski recently and some young chap won a car


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Looking snappy Martin. I printed out the picture of the group!

I envy your fine group of friends, your fiance, your Mum. Y'all are a fine group.

Idiot that I am [I'm allowed to call _myself_ an idiot, lol] have
absolutely no clue what this is all about, what you did,
and why, and what you won or didn't win.

I'm awful with sports. Even here in the U.S. It is rather humiliating
to say the least.

But this is rather neat.

And as JC says, you do look happy. And that is a good thing. I hope it is
true!

Why is it that Brits look Brit, and Aussies look Aussie, and Yanks
look Yank? I don't quite understand that. Especially the relatively
close connection Yanks have to Brits? And no, it's not just the
accents!

Cheers!
D


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well thank you kind ladies and gentlemen. It's funny the way photo's lie isn't it. I have no beer belly whatsoever, in fact, it's a six pack. And no double chin either. In fact, it's chisled like a rock. Hmm. I think my mums partner, the one who took the photo's, must have done something with them on Photoshop.



> And the middle photo of you "leading your troops out" looks as if you've only just woken up *wakey wakey*... lol


You mistake tiredness for terror. That's how I mask my anxiety. Ask JC, he knows. Last time we met I had a black eye.

Dreamer - it was a competition I entered to take penalties (someone explain it) at an ex-Liverpool FC goalkeeper (Soccer). There were ten of us, and we had three shots each. Of course, due to the god/s I had to go first, and missed every single one of them (*note - two went wide, the other one the bastard saved). It was, like JC said, a competition to win a car.

Healthy? No. Happy? Yes. And by christ, was it cold and wet that day. Please note how everyone else is wrapped up like an eskimo.

Also please note the scar running down my left arm in the first photo. Caused by a combination of red wine, cheap cider, Carbamazepine and lack of sleep. Did that nearly two months ago and it still hasn't healed properly. Damn my white blood cells.

(*note - Trish, one of my friends, is the most incredily clever person in the world. There is NOTHING that woman doesn't know. And I mean, NOTHING. An incredible talent for absorbing and retaining information.)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martin said:


> Please note the scar running down my left arm in the first photo. Caused by a combination of red wine, cheap cider, Carbamazepine and lack of sleep. Did that nearly two months ago and it still hasn't healed properly. Damn my white blood cells.


Sorry about the blood cells for the Love of God.

Is the scar on your arm, didn't see it at first! Yipes!
Is that due to falling out of the tub (due to wine, cider, etc.)
breaking your elbow? Falling in front of the Tube? Tripping
on the steps at Downing Street? Playing le football? Paintball
with Hannah? 8) (She used to do that all the time, lol)

Oh, this was two months ago. It must have been the bath?
And you missed yet another DP meeting.

OK, now I understand what this is then. Wow. Still fun!

L,
D


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... :twisted: I have never fallen in front of a tube train!!!! Where do you keep getting that idea from? If I did, I wouldn't be here today. And please note - the small round scar on my other arm - the result of the operation when I smashed my elbow - when you came over last!!!!!!!!!!!

Grrrrrrrr....

So no, the other scar on my arm was, well, it was because I was, well, er, tired and stupendously drunk, and decided to set off some fireworks. Ergo: Bad f******g idea. But I lived to fight another day.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

What did you say to the guy standing next to you Martin, it looks like he has a woody :lol:










3098 :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Trust you to be on groin watch! haha.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Eeek! I hadn't seen that. But thanks for pointing it out....er, I think. 

Is it just me, or in that first picture, do I look like a vast, terrified rodent of some description?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> Is it just me, or in that first picture, do I look like a vast, terrified rodent of some description?












?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Notice Martin is the only geezer with his socks wrapped around his ankles; that's why he missed the goals. It's all about physics. You had too much mass around your ankles lowering your legs centre of gravity therefore casuing you to shoot off line. So elementary.

The good thing about having a little gut is it takes the focus away from the manboobs.

Everyone seems happy in the first photo.

Life must be treating you well.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It's called being 'cool' Milan.

Pain? Bah!

And yes, thank you. I am in a good place at the moment.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think you just wanted to show of your sexy legs. :wink:

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> Eeek! I hadn't seen that. But thanks for pointing it out....er, I think.
> 
> Is it just me, or in that first picture, do I look like a vast, terrified rodent of some description?


I think I look a bit like a rodent on this shot...










... what do you think? :lol:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Lol, a little bit Suz  Still hot though 

Cool pics Martin, looks like you guys had a good time


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

suz said:


> I think I look a bit like a rodent on this shot...














> ... what do you think? :lol:


Ummm....Maybe just a little :mrgreen:

3098 xx


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

:lol: cruel Pollyanna! :lol:

and thank you Cecil


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, you look beautiful Suz.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> No, you look beautiful Suz.


hahaha.


----------

